# USC Grad Students - 2008



## bscofield (May 5, 2008)

There are a few different USC threads out there, but I thought I would start a new one for those of us who have been accepted and are planning on attending this fall.  Hopefully this will consolidate our posting and give us a better way to meet each other and make plans for the coming semester!  Perhaps people looking for roommates can start here.  And maybe Jayimess can answer all of our questions as they pop up 

How about we all post a little about ourselves:

1. Name:
2. Age:
3. Gender:
4. Program (writing / production, stark):
5. Where you are coming from:
6. Undergrad education:
7. Anything else you want others to know:

I'll start

1. Brian
2. 27
3. M
4. MFA production (planning to concentrate on directing)
5. Austin, TX
6. Notre Dame - philosophy / literature / film
7. visit my website www.over-soul.com

Can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## bscofield (May 5, 2008)

I already have a question for Jayimess:

Do you have any recommendations as far as places to live?  I know most grad students don't live on campus or the immediate neighborhood.  Do you have any advice on good neighborhoods that are reasonably close and priced?  I plan on moving out with my fiancee in early August to give myself enough time to find a place and get moved in, but we're a little overwhelmed over where to start looking!  Thanks!


----------



## Jayimess (May 5, 2008)

I live in Hollywood, a handful of my class also lives in Hollywood.  I like it, we have an amazing view, and we can walk down my (steep) hill and be in the middle of touristy LA, which the visitors like, though we can't hear it from our place on the hill.  We can walk to the Arclight and the Hollywood Bowl, and we're right by the cool spots in Los Feliz.

Lots of people live in Los Feliz, which is just east of Hollywood.  It's one of my favorite places to go for dinner and drinks, with plenty of places to choose from on Hillhurst and Vermont.  There's Costco, Trader Joe's, Home Depot all nearby.

I know another handful who live in Silver Lake, which is just east of Los Feliz.  Silver Lake is really cute, little cafes and bars, boutiques, and cool homes.  As long as you stay on the western end, away from Echo Park, you should like it.  Echo Park is an up and coming artsy district (read: slowly getting gentrified form the tops of the hills on down).  However, there's a lot of crime, i.e. you'll hear gunshots and helicopters, then there's Dodger Stadium traffic...it was not for me...I left there after three months to move here.  Another classmate got her house in EP robbed, the only crime I know of that's hit my class...she moved to Santa Monica.

Closer to campus, you basically have Koreatown.  I looked at places there when I decided to leave Echo Park, but it wasn't my style.  However, three or four of my classmates live there.  It's cheaper than the already mentioned neighborhoods, but rather congested and less than diverse.  Just make sure you get an assigned parking spot.

There are the downtown lofts, but they're very expensive.  The classmates living there tend to still be dependent on their affluent parents...nothing wrong with that, just saying, with no job, it'll be hard to cover a 2200 rent each month.

Several classmates trek all the way from Santa Monica, and their quality of life is apparently worth the commute, so I'd check it out.

There are graduate students who live near campus, but very few of them are returning next year.  If you stay near Adams between Figueroa and Vermont, it's pretty nice, reasonably priced.  I'd stay away from Conquest, all I hear are complaints from the few people I know who live in their properties, they're very expensive, and the Daily Trojan writes an article complaining about how poorly they treat students on a very regular basis.

Hope that helps.


Price wise, Hollywood, Los Feliz, and Silver Lake are quite reasonable with a roommate, anywhere between 700-1050 a month each.  Koreatown should be about 750-900.  Campus could be anywhere between 800-1200.   Downtown is high.  Santa Monica is high.


----------



## bscofield (May 5, 2008)

Very helpful Jayimess.  Thanks!  How long is your commute from Hollywood / Los Feliz area?  How long is it from Santa Monica?


----------



## Jayimess (May 5, 2008)

My commute is anywhere from twelve minutes to an hour, depending on traffic.  But rarely is it an hour.  I usually give myself thirty minutes.

I have no idea what it is from Santa Monica, but I seem to recall an hour, forty five minutes on the "quick" side.


----------



## Brad Tucker (May 5, 2008)

1. Name: Brad Tucker
2. Age: 22
3. Gender: Male
4. Program: MFA Production (Directing)
5. Where you are coming from: Atlanta, GA
6. Undergrad education: BS in Mechanical Engineering/Minor in Film Studies from Georgia Tech
7. Anything else you want others to know:
Formal scholarship in Film Studies, self taught in production. Extensive experience, directing a good handful of short films, 2 winning national awards. Traveling to Cannes next week to show my film at the short corner. Very visual director looking to pair up with a dark/edgy writer.


----------



## bscofield (May 5, 2008)

brad,

is any of your work or trailers for your work available online?  i'd love to see some of your stuff.


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (May 6, 2008)

> There are graduate students who live near campus, but very few of them are returning next year.



Just to clarify: Are they graduating or does living near campus make it harder to get anything done?


----------



## Jayimess (May 6, 2008)

Neither.  They just don't want to live near campus.  I think two of the six are staying.


----------



## Brad Tucker (May 7, 2008)

bscofield,

yea, you can check out a few of my films at http://www.veoh.com/channels/BradTucker

I love to get feedback, so let me know what you think.

Look forward to working with you all,
Brad (Directing)


----------



## valleeboy (May 7, 2008)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> My commute is anywhere from twelve minutes to an hour, depending on traffic.  But rarely is it an hour.  I usually give myself thirty minutes.
> 
> I have no idea what it is from Santa Monica, but I seem to recall an hour, forty five minutes on the "quick" side.



Hollywood to USC in 12 min? That's darn fast! The 101 freeway coming into downtown can be a real slog.

Anyway, I'm downtown and it takes about 15 min to get to Third St. in Santa Monica (via 10 fwy OFF rush hour, that is, and on a "good" day with no holiday or weekend getaway traffic). But, as with any LA freeway, expect the unexpected: disabled vehicles, accidents, jackknifed rigs, police activity, jumpers on overhead passes (yeah, seen that one, too), etc.


----------



## Jayimess (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, the twelve minute commute only happens two or three times a week, but the hour is maybe two or three times a month.

Like I said, it's usually a half hour.

I don't comprehend the 101.  It's literally different every single minute of every single day.

But still I use it.


----------



## jackballed (May 7, 2008)

I'm not attending USC in the fall, but I am a graduate from a couple years ago.  I'm still trying to meet fellow USC-ers, so, if I may:

1. Name: *James*
2. Age: *26*
3. Gender: *Male*
4. Program:  *Scoring for Motion Pictures & TV (ie, music)* 
5. Where you are coming from: Around town[/B]
6. Undergrad education: *Cal State Northridge, Film Music*
7. Anything else you want others to know: *I love having guests on my website.  I've actually won REAL awards for my music, so please consider me...*

www.james-schafer.com


----------



## Tomyani (May 9, 2008)

Guys,

I am excited to be headed to USC this fall as well.

1.  Name - Tom
2.  36 (but still a kid at heart) 
3.  M
4.  MFA, Production (writing and directing focus, but want to learn producing skills)
5.  Philadelphia, PA (but have lived all over and traveled widely)
6.  UPENN- Wharton (finance/business undergrad), and developmental psychology masters
7.  I was a cofounder of AND 1 (www.and1.com) and a footwear design director there for 5 years.  I have lived in Asia (Taiwan) for 5-6 years and traveled extensively.  I have a wife (Taiwanese) and two children (ages 2 1/2 and -1 month).  I am juiced to meet everyone and make some really fun, cool films.  If anyone wants to talk, I am open to it.


----------



## grabbag (May 9, 2008)

Tom, your age gives me some hope. I am not yet mid-thirties, but will be there soon, and I'm trying to decide whether to go to USC this fall or wait another two years (another opportunity arose). Glad to know that film schools and USC are not ageist, though I don't know if they'll accept me again the second time around. . . .


----------



## valleeboy (May 9, 2008)

> Originally posted by grabbag:
> Tom, your age gives me some hope. I am not yet mid-thirties, but will be there soon, and I'm trying to decide whether to go to USC this fall or wait another two years (another opportunity arose). Glad to know that film schools and USC are not ageist, though I don't know if they'll accept me again the second time around. . . .



Grabbag, think VERY carefully before giving up USC. Don't assume you know your odds on getting into the same program again. Trust me on this. I was accepted into one of the Big Three in L.A., gave up my spot, reapplied a few years later, and was REJECTED. 

If you truly believe film school is where you should be, and you can get everything else in your life to fall into place (finances, family commitments, etc.), then GO TO FILM SCHOOL.


----------



## Jayimess (May 9, 2008)

Grabbag,

The oldest PR student this year I know is 47.  There are a few others in their 40s as well.

The oldest SW student this year is 36.  

Don't worry about your age.  Seriously.

I'm 28, and I'm smack in the middle of the age spectrum.

I do know a kid in my SW class who got in last year and turned it down for an amazing journalist assignment in Iraq.  He applied again with very few changes and got in again.

It's not impossible.

I say it's better to go when you're in the right state of mind than to go just for the sake of going and not make the best of the opportunity.

Good luck, it sounds like a very difficult decision!


----------



## valleeboy (May 9, 2008)

J, totally agree with you regarding age not being a factor. I'm fast heading for middle age and still chasing film school dreams. 

However, the student who turned down USC and was accepted again seems like a rare exception. First, his Iraq experience must have really impressed the selection committee. Second, he reapplied within a year. Didn't USC give him priority consideration over new applicants? 

Certainly, it's not impossible for someone to be admitted twice to USC. He/she must be an extraordinary applicant to be accepted in the first place. But, most of us don't have knockout experiences like your journalist classmate.

So much of getting accepted depends on things the applicant can't control: the applicant pool, the mood of the committee, you got a cranky interviewer, etc. It's simply a big risk not attending when you can. I guess the real question Grabbag should be asking is, what will I regret more. Not pursuing the other opportunity, or never going to USC?


----------



## Jayimess (May 9, 2008)

> Originally posted by valleeboy:
> 
> However, the student who turned down USC and was accepted again seems like a rare exception. First, his Iraq experience must have really impressed the selection committee. Second, he reapplied within a year. Didn't USC give him priority consideration over new applicants?
> 
> I guess the real question Grabbag should be asking is, what will I regret more. Not pursuing the other opportunity, or never going to USC?




As far as I know, he didn't alter his writing samples.  He operated with the mentality "I got in with this stuff last time, I'll kill myself if I change it and don't get in."

As far as I know, USC doesn't hold your applications over or give "priority consideration" to any applicants...at least not in the writing division.  They wouldn't even grant him a one-year deferment.

I refuse to believe that getting into USC is a lottery, so I don't think that getting in once means you can't get in again.  If your talent is evident this spring, why can't it be visible forever to a committee devoted to discovering it?

USC (with the exception of the Stark program) very rarely interviews applicants for admission, so thankfully that evil variable, that is, the interviewer being cranky, is not a likely problem!

Finally, if a student is not in a place where he can jump in with both feet, the regret would be not going to USC, but going to USC and not getting the most of it because the student was not ready.  That's wasted potential right there.


Just my opinions.


----------



## valleeboy (May 10, 2008)

That's cool, Jayimess. Glad to read your positive take on the admissions process.

I may seem shrill with my "film school now!" stance, but I know all too well the heartache of the road not taken.

BTW, didn't mean to make getting into USC seem like a lottery. But, there is definitely a certain amount of Vegas-type chance when it comes to the admissions process at any school, for any program. We submit the best application we can and do the best interview we can, but after that it's out of our hands.


----------



## teresabud (May 15, 2008)

Hi everyone - 

I'm a long time reader, first time poster.  I figure I've been hanging out in the internet shadows long enough - I'm attending USC this fall and I can't wait to meet you guys and get started on film school.  Thank you Jayimess for all your help - I may not have posted 'til now, but your advice, along with that of several other dedicated posters, has really helped me with the whole decision-making process.

1. Name: Teresa
2. Age: 22
3. Gender: Female
4. Program: Writing
5. Where you are coming from: I'm originally from Orange County, but I've spent the last four years in the bay area (which I'm very sad to leave...)
6. Undergrad education: Stanford - majored in English and minored in Psych.
7. I'm incredibly excited to be going to this school.  I almost came to USC for undergrad, so this sort of feels like a second chance.  I don't have a ton of film experience, but I love writing in this genre so it seemed like a good fit.  In reference to housing, I recently found a place right next to campus.  I was considering a few places farther away, but I've spent the last few months commuting in LA traffic, and each time I get stuck in it, it sucks out a little more of my soul.  This way I can save on gas and preserve my sanity.  I was originally worried about living in the area, but from everything I hear, the area directly surrounding campus is pretty good.  

Anyway, I can't wait to attend, and I can't wait to meet everyone when we get to campus!


----------



## Daniel G (May 17, 2008)

Hey all,

I'm also attending USC-SCA as a Grad Student this coming fall and seriously can't wait to be back in California. I've actually only just discovered this website, though wish I had ages ago. Coming from overseas, it was hard to choose where to go, with France and the UK also a part of my options, but I think USC is a good fit.

1. Name: Daniel
2. Age: 22
3. Gen: Male
4. Program: Production (Directing)
5. Where I'm coming from: I left Sydney, Australia for good about 3 months ago and have been in Beijing, China since. I'll be in China until early August and then begin to skip over the Pacific to LA.
6. Undergrad: Triple Major at University of Sydney - Media & Communications, Philosophy and Film Studies
7. Since I'm a non-US citizen I'll have to go through some song and dance getting a Ca State License etc, so I'll prob be without a car for a few months. So for the first semester at least, I'm looking for a place in the surrounding suburbs of USC.

Looking forward to meeting you all and having some great experiences.


----------



## ganz (May 17, 2008)

1. Name - Adam
2. Age - 27
3. Gender - M
4. Program - Production (Directing)
5. I grew up in Downey, CA and then spent my adolescent and young adult years in Orange County.  I'll be living in Long Beach very soon, where I hope the commute won't kill me.
6. Undergrad - Biola University, Majored in English, minored in Philosophy and Biblical Studies
7. I'm absolutely thrilled to study at USC, and can't wait to work with all you talented individuals.  I've made about 40 short films.  (All very amateur, point and shoot affairs).  I hope to remain in Long Beach but I'm open to actually moving near campus if it suits me better, because USC is my top priority right now.  I tend to gravitate toward films that are hyperbolic, dark, or bizarre.  But I like my share of classic films, epics, and feelgoods as well.  Anybody whose interested should add me on facebook.


----------



## bscofield (May 19, 2008)

Is there anyone admitted to the production program NOT planning on specializing in directing?   I just think it's funny everyone has put the little (directing) annotation on their program, and nobody has put anything else.  I guess some of us will "find our calling" in other fields as we go through the program... it's my understanding everyone goes in wanting to be a director, but not everyone comes out that way.


----------



## Jayimess (May 19, 2008)

*nods and grins at bscofield's wisdom*

LOL, (directing)

Production students don't go in with a specialty.  You'll learn it all...


----------



## tomsundies (May 24, 2008)

I got a call on Friday morning that I was being pulled from the wait list and offered Fall admission, so I thought I'd chime in.  

ALSO I was under the impression that they had been making a few of these calls on Friday, so hopefully there's some more good news out there.

1. Name: Adair Cole
2. Age: 25
3. Gender: Male
4. Program: Production
5. Where you are coming from: Fullerton (by way of Norco, CA) 
6. Undergrad education: Double major in American Studies and Radio-TV-Film at California State University, Fullerton.  AND two-thirds of a master's degree in American Studies from the same school.
7. Anything else you want others to know: Not really?

-Adair


----------



## whatdoyouknow (May 26, 2008)

Hey. 

1. Tia 
2. 21
3. Female
4. Production
5. New York City (by way of Mitchellville, MD)
6. Majored in Media Culture and Communication Studies with a minor in Producing from New York University
7. This is it! We did it. I am a writer like Teresa with only a few shorts under my belt but I'm in love with writing romantic comedy and producing. I'm most interested in television and music video but I hope to develop a passion for the world of cinema. My work experience in the industry is largely in children and teen content.


----------



## Pete Nice (May 28, 2008)

Hi, everyone.
I've been lurking in here since mid-April, and I wanted to say thanks to Jayimess and everyone else for all the thoughts and help.  It was a stressful wait (to say the least!) and hearing from everyone really helped pull me through.

1. Name: Peter
2. Age: 36
3. Gender: male
4. Program: writing
5. Where you are coming from: Atlanta
6. Undergrad education: English, English Ed., Master's in professional writing
7. Anything else you want others to know: I've been teaching high school and college for eleven years, and for some reason I chose now to stop everything so I could move across the country to chase the dream.  I can't wait to meet everybody in a few months!
And I do have a practical question.  Specifically for the screenwriting program, is a Mac a necessity?  And what is the standard program these days? Is it Final Draft?
Thanks.


----------



## Jayimess (May 28, 2008)

I would say a laptop is necessary for a writer, but nothing else.  My computer was out of commission the entire first semester and I just hand wrote my work and inputted it into MMS or FDR at the Leavey computer lab, which has both PCs and Macs.  The Macs run FDR, the PCs run MMS.

Movie Magic Screenwriter was created by USC alums, so we get it for free, but about 80% of the class uses Final Draft.  If you do a search, you can usually find a full FDR7 for $120 or so, which comes with two installs, or you can wait till you get to school and get the flyer that gives you the academic version for $99 with a single install...I think it's worth it for the extra install to pay $20 more.

Final Draft remains the standard, and the TV templates alone make it invaluable.  But if cash is tight, MMS gets the job done, and the importing of text feature is awesome.


----------



## SDABrucelee (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi All,

I just discovered this site, and I have to say it allays my fears to a HUGE degree.

I was over the moon excited when I got my waitlist notice, and figured I would be starting next spring.  To my surprise I was called about a week and a half ago and asked if I wanted to join you guys for Fall 08.  I've been really scrambling to get everything set since then.

1. Name: Nick
2. Age: 24
3. Gender: Male
4. Program: Production
5. Where I'm from: Born in Downey, grew up first in Seattle then in San Diego
6. Undergrad: UC Berkeley - BA English
7. I feel totally outclassed here. I've made a half dozen shorts or so, only through coercing my friends and family for cast.  I write as much as I can.  I have no awards for anything.


----------



## S.O. Productions (Jun 5, 2008)

1. Name: Sev
2. Age: 21
3. Gender: Male
4. Program (writing / production, stark): Production
5. Where you are coming from: Los Angeles
6. Undergrad education: UC San Diego - Vis Arts Media
7. Anything else you want others to know: Looking forward to working with everyone and getting serious about this passion.


Guys quick and random question. I'm sitting here procrastinating on a 15 page paper due tomorrow.. I was wondering.. do you still write essays in Grad School? Specifically USC Cinema - Production? lol maybe its a stupid question, but I would love to know what I'm getting into ahaha


----------



## AJG (Jun 17, 2008)

1. Name: AJ
2. Age: 24
3. Gender: Male
4. Program: Production
5. Where I'm from: Grew up in Vermont, lived in New York City for the last 7 years
6. Undergrad: Fordham University - doubble major English/Communications (creative writing & film studies)
7. Had a little bit of production experience, but to date I'm more of a writer.  Also had experience with some independent production companies in development and distribution, too.  Done some photography work, as well.  Really looking forward to meeting and working with all of you!


----------



## Mighty (Jan 1, 2013)

This is a good thread ... let us breathe some life into it


----------

